# Dc output on AC drive



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

What are you using to test this? If you are using an autoranging meter, It might show up as dc because of the "square" sine wave from the drive. Just because a DC light comes on the meter, that doesn't mean that's what you got. Is it possible that 1-8 are controlled by one output card in your PLC5 and the rest are on another output card? I think when you downloaded new software something is not right. Did you burn this new program to EEPROM? ,,,,if not ,,turn off the plc and re-coop the old program. If you did burn to EEPROM,,I hope you have a copy of your program on a laptop somewhere. Good luck. RS logix can be fun


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You can not accurately read the output of a drive with a meter. A scope or a scope meter would show a nice picture of what the drive is doing. Mcclary offered good advice.


----------



## mbrun93 (Aug 27, 2009)

The problem, ultimately, ended up being a faulty AB160-DN2 module.The DCvoltage seems to have been a red herring.
Thanks for the help.


----------

